# terrible IBS pain...hospital?



## swtmelissa (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and glad to have found it. I have struggled with stomach problems my entire life, even during my early years says my mother. In 2010 I was finally diagnosed with IBS-C and told there was nothing I needed to do about it. Needless to say my symptoms began to increase as did my pain. Finally in 2011 my new GI did a full work up and diagnosed me with IBS-C and GERD. Currently I am on levbid and Xanax and believe I'm experiencing a flare up. My flare ups have often led me to the ER for a morphine drip due to the severe pain. I do not want to go to the ER but am in intense pain right now. My main concern about going to the hospital is I have a history of hospital acquired C-Diff and don't want to chance getting it again because if I do I was told I need to under a fecal transplant. My specialist is 40 minutes from here (I have very strict insurance which greatly limits who I can see) and I couldn't possibly drive that far and I don't have anyone to take me, My question is this: Do flare ups go away on their own? and if so can anyone please give me tips or advice on how to get out of this flare up and fetal position? Many thanks in advance, Melissa

P.S. I'm following the RICE diet and drinking a lot of fluids.


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

Try enteric-coated peppermint gel capsules.


----------



## beb13 (Jul 29, 2013)

try a heating pad, it could relax the tense muscles in your stomach.

you could also sit in a warm bath and I would drink as much water as you can

my doctor recommended miralax for me so when I start to have an IBS attack I lay down and drink a full glass with miralax mixed in

also, you can try and distract yourself from the pain to lessen your stress which may also help.

good luck!


----------



## rita41 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello I am sorry to hear that you are in so much pain. Why don't you try to take a MeteoSpasmyl capsule every morning before breakfast. Also take probiotics. This helped me although I still have Ibs-C but the pain is not so bad. Hope you feel better soon....


----------

